# Finally an explanation as to why the Uber app has had so many glitches lately



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

So many Uber glitches lately. One recent bug occurs after setting a destination... the app takes you to a listing of your recent destinations. Thanx. You have to exit the app and restart to continue. Then this weekend the app started presenting the below screenshot every time you go offline.










Hey, wait a sec? Have I been offline htis whole time!? Nope, just a newly created bug. After doing some research I came across an article in an obscure journal that explains all:

*Top Story: Monkeys Escape San Francisco Zoo*

An unknown number of Chimpanzees have escaped from the San Francisco International Zoo and are unaccounted for. Police say a massive monkeyhunt is underway and are pursuing all leads. SWAP (Serious Walls Around Primates) has been alerted.

An unconfirmed report states that the chimps may be heading to Uber HQ to join the long rumored "infinite" number of monkeys purported to be living under the floor of the IT computer room at the rideshare company. Operating under the code name MOLLOM (Monkeys On the Lam Liberating Other Monkeys), this band of heckling hominids create chaos by sneaking into the app development section at night and randomly tapping on any exposed keyboard, just to witness the pandemonium they can create for the drivers.

This monkey mischief is getting out of hand and a solution must be found. Some are speculating that the Justice League of America has been summoned to help round up the cheeky chimps, but apparently the league declined the request due to a personnel shortage (vacations, early retirement, repetitive motion disorders, PTSD, and of course... Coronavirus).


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> So many Uber glitches lately. One recent bug occurs after setting a destination... the app takes you to a listing of your recent destinations. Thanx. You have to exit the app and restart to continue. Then this weekend the app started presenting the below screenshot every time you go offline.
> 
> View attachment 429534
> 
> ...


I want to offer apologies to monkeys everywhere. If they could read, they'd be insulted at being compared to ridesharing tech workers.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Hopefully @Rakos will be along to help fill in the blanks...


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

I bet some of those monkeys sneaked into the City Hall and infiltrated SF planning comission and even spearheaded some of the projects, like traffic management, lane and street closures and more.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Planet of the Uber Apes??

"_Take your stinking surge subroutine out of my driver app, you damn dirty ape!_"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> So many Uber glitches lately. One recent bug occurs after setting a destination... the app takes you to a listing of your recent destinations. Thanx. You have to exit the app and restart to continue. Then this weekend the app started presenting the below screenshot every time you go offline.
> 
> View attachment 429534
> 
> ...


UBER is getting them Licensed also . . .



Zebonkey said:


> I bet some of those monkeys sneaked into the City Hall and infiltrated SF planning comission and even spearheaded some of the projects, like traffic management, lane and street closures and more.


Where is RAKOS when you Need Him !?!?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 429663


Why
Do i think of TwoFiddy when i see that pic ?

That isnt even a Bass guitar !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I was supposed to be incognito...8>O

Butt...now that my cover is blown...

See that monkey second seat laughing...

That's my friend George...8>)

(He used to be backup drummer for the beetles)

He can really tipe good...8>)

Man...that cat can swing!!!

Rakos








PS. Thanks to our buddy _Tron_ for blowing our cover...nice job!


----------

